# New SIBO dx and Xifaxan



## 17229 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello. I have been burping for over 2 years, probably brought onby several respiratory infections in a row, according to the gastroenterologist. I had an upper endoscopy shortly after starting the burping, showing lesions on my esophagus. Took Nexium. That helped the heartburn, but not the burping. In February 2006 I started having a bad taste in my mouth. It started out as a salty taste, but now it is bitter, sour, nasty or salty depending on the day. Farting was also a problem.In April, I started getting nauseous several times a week. June was the start of diarreah. Also bloating and pressure in stomach after eating.After dental checkups, cortisol tests, motility tests, Ear, nose and throat exams and neurologist (brain scan), breath test showed positive for SIBO.So, Xifaxan for 14 days, ending Sept. 25. No real change. Still bad taste in mouth, burping, gassy and bloated. Diarreah is a little better. I see gastroenterologist on Oct 6 to see what happens next. What questions should I ask concerning diet changes? Not one doctor has suggested any food changes.ThanksBecky


----------

